# loss of appetite or small breed?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If I did the conversion correctly she weighs 2.20 pounds. It wish I had kept a log of Swizzle's weight. He is 9 months old and weighs 5 pounds. I think he was a little heavier than your dog at that point but if your vet does not see a problem there probably is no problem. You also mention she has lots of energy and is doing great with training so those would also indicate to me that everything is fine. When Swizzle was younger I let him eat at will. I did not want him to have a problem with low blood sugar. After he was about 7 months I stopped the food except for a few treats after 7 at night. I measured the amount he ate each day because with free feeding if you don't keep track you might be unaware of a problem. I also always give him access to water. I know it makes training more difficult but toys are so tiny I would rather be on the cautious side. I have started feeding raw to Swizzle. He loves it so much he quivers when it is time to eat. Good luck with your poodle puppy - she sounds like a character.


----------

